# Requesting Transfer Paperwork



## YouLookGreat (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi,

I was hoping that someone can lend advice on how to get Diamond to send out the transfer paperwork.  We have a Diamond points contract and a buyer with a signed contract.  I requested and received the Estoppel letter.  I have been requesting the transfer paperwork for over a month and every time I call I get a different response.  One time I asked if they could just email it and they were very adamant that emailing it is not an option.  When I called back to let them know I still hadn't received it they said oh it was emailed on the 8th, but of course I never received it.

I don't want to lose my buyer but I don't know how to get them to respond to my request.

Thanks,
Cindy


----------



## kalima (Sep 27, 2014)

*hope its sorted now!*

I am in process of getting a resale from another member and they (diamond) were very quick and helpful in getting this sent out....although I am getting a resale week so not sure if you go through different departments...hope you got it sorted now


----------

